# Wayne Pacelle's Letter of Endorsement



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/a ... p/Opinion/

Wayne Pacelle
These "canned hunting" or "high fence hunting" operations offer wealthy customers the chance to kill tame, captive animals for guaranteed trophies. It's the commercialization of wildlife just for killing and profit.

By: Wayne Pacelle,

'Inhumane and unsportsmanlike'

WASHINGTON - On Election Day, North Dakota voters will have the chance to stop the trophy shooting of captive animals trapped behind fences - an inhumane and unsportsmanlike practice opposed by hunters and non-hunters alike - by voting yes on Measure 2.

These "canned hunting" or "high fence hunting" operations offer wealthy customers the chance to kill tame, captive animals for guaranteed trophies. It's the commercialization of wildlife just for killing and profit.

The animals are trapped inside fences with no way to escape. The animals are conditioned to be around people; they often are hand-fed and lured into feed stations where hunters can shoot them at point-blank range.

Vote "yes" on Measure 2.

Wayne Pacelle

Pacelle is president and CEO of the Humane Society of the U.S.

Tags: in the mail, measure 2, elections 2010, humane society, opinion, outdoors, hunting, politict


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

I have learned that the gal and one of the guys (who is her husband) in the ad put out by HSUS is a relative of Karen Thunshelle. Karen is the citizen organizer for HSUS in our state. Karen was in contact with Roger last go round. She and other HSUS members collected approximately 2000 signatures last time and did collect again this time.

Karen was also very instrumental in the horseslaughter ban.

This is correspondence by Karen on her facebook page to her relatives:

Karen Nilsen-Thunshelle xxxxx and xxxx thanks so much for speaking out on what you believe in. Its one thing to have an opinion but another to actually voice it for all to hear. You must be strong in your convictions and you have been. In this way you and your auntie are so much alike. Love ya both. Thank you again. You all did awesome!!


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.humanesociety.org/news/press ... 02810.html

October 28, 2010
North Dakota Hunters Speak out in Favor of Measure 2

National animal welfare groups also support Measure 2

The Humane Society Legislative Fund, the political arm of The Humane Society of the United States, has released television ads to run throughout the state between now and Election Day featuring licensed North Dakota hunters who support Measure 2, which would ban the killing of captive deer and elk in fenced enclosures from which they cannot escape. The practice, known as "canned hunting," is one opposed by responsible sportsmen and animal welfare advocates, and the ad from the Humane Society Legislative Fund demonstrates the unusual alliance.

"One cannot stage a dogfight on their property and claim property rights as a defense," said Craig Schmidt, a lifelong hunter from Minot, N.D., who appears in the TV ad. "Shooting a tame animal within a fence is just not acceptable even if it's done on private property, and it has nothing to do with real hunting."

Voters in Montana approved a similar measure a decade ago, and nearly half the states have banned or restricted captive hunts, including leading hunting states Alabama, Tennessee and Wyoming. This week, Theodore Roosevelt IV, a lifelong hunter and great grandson of the former president, wrote an opinion piece for a North Dakota newspaper indicating how this practice is at odds with the moral standards of hunting and of any fair-minded person.

Michael Markarian, president of the Humane Society Legislative Fund, said, "Shooting hand-fed animals in a fenced enclosure, in guaranteed kill arrangement, is unsporting, unfair and inhumane. The true sportsmen of North Dakota stand together with animal welfare advocates in opposing this mockery of hunting."

Neither the HSLF nor HSUS played any role in writing or qualifying Measure 2, but both groups support the measure. The measure was advanced by rank-and-file hunters in North Dakota, operating behind North Dakota Hunters for Fair Chase, which gathered nearly 14,000 signatures of voters to qualify the petition for the November ballot. A number of other major hunting organizations, including the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, support Measure 2. The four hunters featured in the ad are not affiliated with the group of sportsmen who qualified the petition, but they are avid hunters and North Dakota residents, and they also wanted to speak out on the subject.

As canned hunting operations from around the nation infused the opposition campaign with funds, HSLF could no longer sit by and see the sportsmen's group outspent and the issue misrepresented.

"Like Measure 2, this ad campaign is designed to level the playing field," said Markarian. "We want North Dakota voters to make an informed decision on this measure, and we are confident that they will favor this narrow and sensible reform once they see the range of support this measure has."

To view the advertisement, click here.

Media Contacts: Craig Schmidt, North Dakota hunter featured in advertisement supporting Measure 2: 701-509-6843, or Pepper Ballard, HSUS public relations: 240-751-0232, [email protected]


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Emails that are being sent out.

Canned hunting is unfair to wildlife. As a North Dakotan, you can make it stop.
Trouble with links or images? View this message online.
hsus Prop109 email masthead campaign
humane action

October 28, 2010
Stop the Fenced Killing of Tame Animals
Dear ,

On Election Day, North Dakota voters will have the opportunity to stop the trophy shooting of captive animals trapped behind fences -- an inhumane and unsportsmanlike practice opposed by hunters and non-hunters alike -- by voting YES on Measure 2.

These "canned hunting" or "high-fenced hunting" operations offer wealthy customers the opportunity to kill tame, captive animals for guaranteed trophies. The animals are trapped inside fences and conditioned to be around people; they are often hand-fed and lured into feed stations where hunters can shoot them at point blank range.

Make sure you vote YES on Measure 2 to stop this commercial killing of tame animals for profit.
Wayne Pacelle
Wayne Pacelle, President & CEO


----------

